# Clunking noise when using e-brake



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

When driving at any speed, in or out of gear, I get a clunking noise when I pull up on the e-brake. It makes the sound just as I feel the pads connect with the rotors. It may be normal, but wow, it is a serious "clunk". Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Gotten it, but only when pulling the e-brake when coasting to a stop. I'm thinking it might be somewhat of a sticky cable or something like that. Don't think it's anything serious.

GTOs sit on a boat for a couple of months -- then, particularly with 04s, sit around for months more -- so maybe a lack of lubrication causes a bit of jolt until it's cycled a few times. 

That said, it should clear up. If you can continually duplicate it -- best to write it down on your list of things to do the next time your car's at the dealership.


----------



## R_Andersen (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, my 05 does the same exact thing. I've only tried it a few times so I don't know if it's somethig that will go away with some use on the e-brake or not...

-Rob


----------



## wwroller (Sep 18, 2004)

*Sorry to say...*

Sorry guys. This was the first major thing I looked into when after buying my '05.

This condition is on all the GTO's (and apparently the C6 'vettes to, so I'm told).

I'll look for the thread I read somewhere that explains it in detail, but it is normal operation, unfortunately. Has to do with the *Parking* brake (notice I no longer call it an e-brake) is built into the inner diameter of the rear rotor, and when energized, it clunks majorly on the inner wall if the car is moving.

Why they would put a system like that on a performance car with a HAND activated parking brake is beyond me. But that's just the way it is. Nothing's broken or misaligned...

Again, sorry!

-WW


----------



## wwroller (Sep 18, 2004)

*Here's the link to the detailed explanation*

Thread over at another board cleared this up for me:

http://www.newagegto.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2887&st=0&


----------

